# Custom Contest Prep Recipes



## tkav1980

By tkav1980


turkey lettus wraps.
1 lb ground turkey
1/2 cup chopped scallions
2 cloves minced garlic.
1 tbsp minced ginger
1 small diced shallot.
head of your favorite lettus.
1/2 cup bean sprouts
1/4 cup shreded carrots
1/4 cup low sodium soy sauce
1/4 cup sweet Saki(optional but delicious, the alcohol will cook off)
1/4 cup chopped peanuts(just put some whole peanuts in a blender or food processor)
1/4 cup olive oil(optional)

its really simple...
olive oil in a large skillett.
start to cook off the turkey, and when its about half way done add everything except the lettus.
all you have to do when its done is grab a spoon and wrap the turkey in the lettus like a burrito and enjoy


----------



## tkav1980

PANCAKES:

¾ cup Quaker quick oats or old-fashioned oatmeal
4 egg whites
1/2 apple, diced
1 scoop protein powder
1 Tsp. Cinnamon

Yield: 1 large pancake

Serving Size: 1 pancake
Calories: 423
protein: 39.5 g
Carbs: 53.5 g.
Fat: 6 g.


Put all ingredients together in a mixing bowl. Stir until the mixture has a semi-liquid pancake-batter-like consistency.

Spray some non-stick spray on a frying pan and pour the mixture into the pan.
Cook on medium heat. When one side is lightly browned and solid enough to flip, turn the pancake over with a spatula and cook the other side until lightly browned and firm.


----------



## tkav1980

1 lb chicken breast cut into cubes
1 bay leaf
1/4 cup marsala wine(if you cant get it use a dry white wine or maderia wine)
1 cup chicken stock or broth
2 potatoes cubed
1/2 cup carrots cut up
1/2 cup celery cut up
1 tsp rosemary, thyme, taragon, paprika
3 tbsp tomato paste
2 dash cayenne pepper if you want it spicey.

put it all in a slow cooker and stir it ever 1/2 hour for 1 hour. cook for another 2-3 hrs.no more that 3 hrs total.

if your not restricting carbs you can always add come bow tie pasta.

stuffed chicken breast.

use a light oil to sautee only 1 tbsp or olive oil

1/2 cup shitake mushrooms are preffered butif you cant get them any mushroom will do.
1/2 cup fresh spinach
2 medium tomaties, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 small shallot or red onion diced
1/4 cup dry white wine(optional)

slice the chicken breast in half but not all the way through so you can make a pocket.

sautee all the veggies salt and pepper to taste(now that im thinking about it you can even use a no calorie cooking spray) except the spinach.
lay the spinach inside the chicken uncooked and spoon in the rest of the veggies.
bake a 400 for 15 min.
i love this over a bed of brown rice with grilled asparagus.


----------



## tkav1980

*Chicken marsala over brown rice*

boneless chicken breast
1/2 cup marsala wine
1 large shallot diced
3/4 cup mushrooms, sliced
1 cup beef stock
1/4 cup slurrey.(equal perts water and cornstarch, this will thicken the sauce...you dont really need it it just makes it look better)
spray a pan with cooking spray when its pretty hot
cook the chicken just until it turns opaque seasoning as desired with salt and pepper.
throw in the shallots and mushrooms and continue to sautee for 2 min.
add the wine and let it reduce by 1/2 its origional volume.
add the beef stock(or broth)
cook for 10 more min turning the chicken a couple of times.
right at the end with about a min left and the sauce is boiling stir in the slurrey if you are going to use it.(it will thicken right before your eyes)
Serve over brown rice with your favorite vegetables.


----------



## tkav1980

*grilled chicken with a thai peanut sauce:*

2 tablespoons natural peanut butter
2 tablespoons coconut milk
1 tablespoon lime juice
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1/8 teaspoon red Thai curry paste
1/8 teaspoon chili paste
2 teaspoons granular Splenda

whisk everything in a boew until smoothe
Per Tablespoon: 44 Calories; 4g Fat; 2g protein; 2g Carbohydrate; trace Dietary Fiber; 1.5g Net Carbs Per 2 Tablespoons: 87 Calories; 7g Fat; 3g protein; 4g Carbohydrate; 1g Dietary Fiber; 3g Net Carbs

just break out the old grill and go ahead and use this sauce like you would use a BBQ sauce. tour going to want to go ahead and grill some fresh corn on the cob with a light dusting of chinese 5 spice.


----------



## tkav1980

*marinades*

one of my favorites is teryiaki:
1/4 cup low sodium soy
1/4 cup sherry
juice of 1 orange
zest of one orange
2 cloges garlic grated
same amouint of fresh ginger grated(u can use powdered garlic and ginger)
1/4 cup brown suger(optional if you dont mind the GI carbs)

whisk it all together, to make more just double or triple all the ingredients.

If you can have any healthy fats like olive oil try this.
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
2 cloves garlic minced
1 tsp oregano, thyme, rosemary, capers,
1/2 diced small red onion.

whisk it all together just remember that alittle of this goes a long way, use sparingly.

this last one is great for fish, just about any fish

1/2 cup dry white wine
juice of one lemon
1 tsp capers,
black pepper
diced red bell pepper
1 diced shallot or verry small red onion
1/2 tsp old bay
pinch dill

This one actualy gets better after it sits for a good 24 hours.

after you marinade and grill the fish(black bass is my favorite) take some of the left over marinade and toss it in a frying pan for a min or so with freshly steamed or grilled veggies, no need for any kind of oil .


----------



## tkav1980

*2 words....stuffed peppers!!!!!!!*

get urself a bunch of green bell peppers!

3 large cans of peeled tomatoes
2 cups uncooked brown rice
2 lbs ground meat
4 cloves minced garlic
1 yellow onion finely diced
1 cup finley chopped mushrooms
1/4 cup chopped scallions
salt pepper
2 tbsp oregano
2 tbsp parsley

first cook the rice and let it get cold
put the somatoes in a blender until its one consistancy

cut the tops off the peppers and bull out the seeds in the middle

in a big bowl mix the rice, meat,spices,garlis,onion, scallions...well u get the idea...everything but the pureed tomatoes.

if you want to you can use the canned tomato sauce , not flavored or anything just plain.

in a big, deep baking dish put some tomato puree on the bottom,
stuff the peppers with the ground meat(pack them tight without breaking the pepper)
place them tight together in the baking dish so it looks like they cant fall over.
pour the rest of the tomatoes over top.

the meat and peppers will flavor the sauce perfectly.

My other suggestion is meat balls!

1 lb ground meat
1/2 cup pecorino romano cheese
1 tbsp oregano
1 egg
3 cloves garlic minced
1/2 tbsp basil(try to chop ur own fresh)
2 slices of natural whole wheat bread(toast it on low 3 times then put it in a blender to make bread crumbs)
1 yellow onion chopped
1 tsp parsley.

in a big bowl mix everything except the bread crumbs...
try to make a meat ball
if it wont hold add the bread crumbs 1 tbsp at a time until it holds together.
in a non stick skillet use some pam and brown them off then finish them in the oven at 350 for 40 min (cook them IN your favorite sauce when you bake them)


----------



## tkav1980

*Herb encrusted rack of lamb!!!!!*

2 tbsp rosemary, thyme, dill, oregano, dry mustard, parsley, scallions
1 diced shallot
1 large rack of lamb
1/4 cup dijon mustard

mix everything with the dijon mustard and set aside.
take your rack of lamb and trim the fat off of the outside.

rub the mixture over the outside of the lamb where the fat used to be(come on fellas get your hands dirty)

get the oven heated to 400 and a non stick frying pan with alittle pam pretty hot.

lay the rack of lamb in the frying pan herb side down and brown it off.

transfer to a baking dish and cook in the oven for 15 min at 400(perfect medium rare!!!!!!)


----------



## tkav1980

*herb stuffed pork tenderloin*

1-2 large loins of pork
fresh chopped basil, cilantro, thyme, dill, shallots, garlic about 2 tbsp each
1 large diced tomato
1 large bag of fresh spinach.
1 red bell pepper finley diced
first get your oven to 350 or get a grill nice and hot(if your gonna grill it spray the pork with PAM for the grill)
next slice the pork down the middle like your cutting a long roll to make a hogie(sub for you people out of the philly area) but dont cut all the way through.
mix everything else in a bowl (add alittle olive oil if you like but no more than a tbsp(set aside thyme and dill)
once its stuffed get some string and tie it tight so it stays together.
mix the thyme and dill with either alittle olive oil or if you like a spicey brown mustard and rub it all over the pork.
if you do it in the oven cook it for 10 min ber lb, on the grill give it a good 15 min constantly rotating the meat as soon as you get the dark grill marks on it.

if you want an awesome side dish try this.

get a big tomatoe and hollow it out by cutting off the top and using a spoon to scoop it out.
next grill some corn on the cob and cut it off the cob, let it cool
in a bowl mix the corn with cilantro, diced red onion, lemon juice, 2 cloves minced garlic, and diced red pepper, and one pack of herb flavored Boursin cheese(almost every market will have this but its about $8 for a 4oz pack)
the cheese is soft like room temp cream cheese.

nect stuff the tomatoe with the mix and either oven roast at 350 for 10 min or grill on the top rack for 5 min.


----------



## tkav1980

who ever said you have to eat eggs for breakfast. this is a pet peve of mine, come on lets be alittle adventerous..try this for breakfast.

2 large chicken breasts
1/2 cup feta cheese
1 cup raw spinach
1 red onion sliced into rings
1 red bell pepper (roasted = brush with olive oil, bake at 350 until soft) cut into strips.
salt/pepper
1 clove garlic minced.

cut each chicken breast almost in half and divide the rest of ur ingredients in 2.
stuff each breast with everything else and bake at 400 for 20 min.
this should keep you right on point with ur high fat high protien diet and its delicious.


----------



## tkav1980

*Filet roberto*

2 10 oz filet mignon
1 lb jumbo lump crab meat
1/2 cup whole milk
1/2 lb asiago or verry sharp provoline cheese
1 tbsp flour
1 tbsp butter
1 diced shallot
1 bundle fresh asparagus

first season the filet with salt and pepper a 10 0z filet will be about 2-3 inches thick so for medium rare grill for 6 min on each side.

in a sauce pan melt the butter with the flour on meduim heat and cook it for 2 min once all the butter is melted, stir constantly.
add the milk and bring it to a slow boil
add salt and pepper to taste then slowly add the cheese stirring constantly.
turn heat to verry low.
in a frying pan spray with pam and sautee the asparagus with the shallots, salt and pepper.

place the cooked filet in the middle of the plate.
place a pile of crab meat on top of each filet, be careful not to break it up, you want big chunks.
soppn desired amount of the cheese sauce over the crab meat and fillet.
take the asparagus and using the steak as a support make a teepee with the cooked asparagus and shallots.
(THE ASPARAGUS ONLY NEEDS TO COOK FOR 5 MIN TOTAL, DONT OVER COK IT, YOU WANT SEVERAL DIFFERENT TEXTURES IN THIS DISH SO YOU WANT THE SAPARAGUS STILL ALITTLE CRUNCHY)
if you dont over cook the steak your looking a roughly 65 grams of protien in this dish


----------



## tkav1980

*Chicken*

im defrosting some chicken right now and heres what im thinking....

2 lbs chicken breast
1 quarts water
1 quart chicken stock
mexican seasoning
1 sliced yellow onion
1 grilled corn cut off the cob
3 tomatoes diced
1 diced jalepeno peper
4 cloves garlic minced
1 jar salsa(i make my own and store it)
diet sour cream
2 cups uncooked arborio rice
2 green bell pepers diced.
1 pack whole wheat tortillas

boil the chicken in the water and stock first for 30 min. pull out the chicken.
shread it by hand.
put it back in the pot.
add everything but the salsa, and sour cream to the pot
let it all simmer for a good hour.
if you want heat up some refried beans(this is a must if youve been fighting with your wife, all you big bastards know what im talking about)
roll it all up in a tortilla, top it with some shreaded cheese(low fat)
top that with the salsa and sour cream and make sure you have plenty of tiolet paper on hand.


----------



## tkav1980

from the pm i got from another member who is using a diet from phil i put together this recipe. I hope im accurate that this would be ok to eat on that diet.

get urself a nice tuna steak and just loffow the instrustions below.

1 tuna steak cut into 1 inch cubes
1 green bell pepper cut into strips 1 inch thick then cut into 1 inch by 1 inch squares
1 head of broccoli
1 red onion quartered

2 tbsp olive iol
1 tsp cajun seasoning
1 clove garlic minced


mix the oil garlic and seasoning in a big bowl then toss everything else in it until its coated.
stick it on a skewer and grill it. it makes awesome tuna kabobs. u can use chicken as well.


----------



## tkav1980

*stuffed salmon!*

4 salmon filets(sliced to make a pocket in each one)
1 lb jumbo lump crab meat
1 red bell pepper diced
2 shallots diced
1 ear of roasted corn cut off the cob
1/4 cup scallions chopped
2 tbsp old bay
1 egg
1 tsp worchestershire sauce
juice of one lime
1 tsp olive oil

first sautee all ur veggies in that olive oil for 2 or 3 min
in a big bowl combine everthing else including those veggies and mix by hand being careful not to break apart the lumps of crab meat.
carefuly spon the crab unto that pocket you made in the salmon.
on a non stick baking dish or one sprayed with pam season the salmon with salt and peper. swueeze a couple of lemons over top and sprinkle on some white wine.
bake for 25 min at 350.


----------



## tkav1980

*shrimp and crab spring rolls.*

1/2 lb shrimp, peeled, deveined, and roughly chopped
1/2 lb crab meat
1 pack vietnamise spring roll wrappers(theyre made out of rice, almost no carbs in each one theyre so thin)
1 head of cabbage chreaded
1 large carrot shreaded
1 shallot or small red onion finely diced
1 tbsp grated garlic
1 tbsp grated ginger
4 tbsp soy sauce
1 cup bean sprouts

take half the cabbage and everything else except the wrappers and mix it in a lagre bowl.
take one wrapper and soak it in HOT water for 20 seconds(now its ready to work with.
spoon the mix into the wrapper and roll it like a burrito.
use alittle extra water to seal it.
repeat until everything is gone.
now get a large skillet and add 1 tbsp of olive oil over high heat.
fry them until slightly brown.

sauce: sweet thai chilli dipping sauce.

1 tsp thai chili flakes
1 tsp red wine vinegar
2 tsp honey
1 tsp soy sauce
2 tsp sweet saki.
whisk them all together over low heat until thick like honey.


----------



## tkav1980

*Whole wheat pizza*

4 1/2 cups King Arthur White Whole Wheat Flour
1 3/4 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon instant yeast
1/4 cup olive oil
1 3/4 cups water, ice cold
a few tablespoons chopped herbs (optional)
Semolina flour or cornmeal for dusting
Stir together the flour, salt, and instant yeast in the bowl of an electric mixer. By hand stir in the oil and the cold water until the flour is all absorbed. Add the herbs. Switch to the dough hook and mix on medium speed for 5 to 7 minutes, or as long as it takes to create a smooth, sticky dough. The dough should clear the sides of the bowl but stick to the bottom of the bowl (to me it looks like a tornado). Add a touch of water or flour to reach the desired effect. The finished dough will be springy, elastic, and sticky, not just tacky.
Transfer the dough to a floured countertop. Cut the dough into 6 equal pieces and mold each into a ball. Rub each ball with olive oil and slip into plastic sandwich bags. Refrigerator overnight.
When you are ready to make pizza (anytime in the next few days), remove the desired number of dough balls from the refrigerator at least 1 hour before making the pizza. Keep them covered so they don't dry out.
At the same time place a baking stone on a rack in the lower third of the oven. Preheat the oven to 450 degrees (you can go hotter, but I like the results I get at 450). If you do not have a baking stone, you can use the back of a sheet pan, but do not preheat the pan.
Generously dust a peel or the back of a sheet pan with semolina flour or cornmeal and get ready to shape your pizza dough. Uncover or unwrap the dough balls and dust them with flour. Working one at a time, gently press a dough round into a disk wide enough that you can bring it up onto your knuckles to thin out - you should be able to pull each round out to 12-inches or so. If the dough is being fussy and keeps springing back, let it rest for another 15-20 minutes. Place the pulled-out dough on the prepared sheet pan, and jerk the pan to make sure the dough will move around on the cornmeal ball-bearings (you don't want it to stick to the pan).
Add your toppings (less is more!) and slide the topped pizza onto the baking stone. Bake until the crust is crisp and nicely colored. Remove from the oven. I always finish with more freshly grate parmesan and a small drizzle of good quality extra-virgin olive oil.
Makes six 6-ounce pizza crusts.

next for the sauce

4 large ripe on the vine tomatos diced
2 cloves of garlic minced
1 tsb each of basil and oregano
1 small onion minced
1/4 cup red wine
1/2 small can tomatoe paste
2 tbsp olive oil
1/4 cup sugar or 2 whole peeled carrots

start in a big pot on medium high head with just the olive oil.
add onions and sautee for 2 min.
add garlic and sautee for 1 min.
next add the tomatoes and tomatoe paste.
once the tomato's start to break down add the rest of the ingredients.
if it gets to thick at any point just add alittle water.
your going to want to let this cook down for a good hour or so.
if you used carrots instead of sugar(to cut the acidity) remove them before you serve it.

no take the raw dough and roll it out onto a baking pan dusted with flour.
add as much sauce as you like then start thinking toppings.
any mixture of fresh veggies and meat will work great.
just remember all meat must be pre cooked before it goes on the pizza.
i use a mix of 1/4 cup of romano cheese with 1 cup of low fat mozzarella.
bake it at 450 for at least 10 min.
nutritional info for this kind of thing is tough because i dont know what your going to top it with, especially when your dealing with so many ingredients at such odd proportions. but i feel that this is the healthiest recipe for pizza i can come up with.


----------



## tkav1980

*home made marinade for meat.(roasted shallot demiglaze)*

3 large shallots peeled
3 cups veal stock
1 cup dry white wine
1 tbsp butter
salt and peper to taste
slurry(1 tsp water and one tsp corn starch whisked together)
1 bay leaf
1 minced clove of garlic
1 pinch of taragon
1 pinch of rosemary
1 pinch of thyme

first get your oven to 450. place the shallots whole on a non stick baking sheet or use alittle pam.
roast them at 450 for 10-15 min
in a stock pot(big ass pot) add the butter, then once it melts throw in the shallots and stir on high heat for 3-5 min.
next deglaze the pan with the white wine.
now add everything else starting with the veal stock, except for the slurry.
once everything is in the pot take a look at how high up the pot the liquid comes.

your going to reduce that liquid be 1/2 on low to medium heat.

once its reduced add the slurry, it acts as a thickening agent, and bring it to a boil for 3 min.

the butter and corn starch are neglegible in this recipe because of the small amount used compared to the other liquids. this demiglaze has alot of flavor so use it sparingly. if you want to use it on lamb however, substitute the white wine with port wine.


----------



## tkav1980

well the first thing that comes to mind for me is a chicken stew.

2 lb chicken breast cut into cubes
1 cup baby carrots
1 large onion, diced
1 stalk celery chopped
4 large potatoes cut into 1 inch cubes
2 cups low sodium chicken stock
1 clove minced garlic
2 tbsp tomaote paste
1/2 tsp worchestershire sauce
salt, pepper, paprika, majoram, thyme, dill, to taste

you can finish up thos one in 2 hrs in the crock pot if you keep it on really low you can leave it to cook al night.


----------



## tkav1980

egg white tamago!

get urself some sticky brown rice, and cook to package directions.

prep egg whites like your going to make an omlet and put them into a non stick baking dish with some fresh veggies chopped up(my favorite is red pepper, carrots, broccoli, and sharp provolove shreeded in).
bake slowly at 300 degrees until firm all the way through, about 15-20 min

get some seweed sushi wrappers, and slice the cooked eggs into 1 inch by 2 inch squares. make a football aboue 2 in long out of the sticky rice, and wrap around it with the seaweed that you cut into 1/2 inch thick strips. its like eggwhite and veggie tamago sushi.


----------



## tkav1980

*easy chicken recipe for guys that cant cook*

this one is sooo easy and it tasts amazing.

1 lb chicken breasts
a couple of tomatoes sliced across like your going to put them on a burger
2 cloves of garlic finely chopped
8 leaves of fresh basil chopped
1 tbsp olive oil

put the chicken on a non stick baking sheet

put everything else in a large bowl and gently toss it, the tomatoes should be coated in garlic and basil.
lay the tomatoe slices slightly overlapping on the chicken and bake at 350 for 20 min.

this dish is so light and fresh, even for those guys eating so much chicken you want to puke when you look at the stuff, this will make you love chicken again.

if you want brown rice with it, mix this in the water of your rice before you put the water in the pot.

2 tbsp tomato paste
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp olive oil
dash cayenne pepper.

this seasoned rice goes great with that chicken.


----------



## tkav1980

*tequila lime sea bass*

1 lb sea bass filets cut into 6 oz portions
2 lemons cut into wheels
2 limes cut into wheels
2 tbsp olive oil
1 oz tequila
1 tsp dill
1 tsp taragon
salt and pepper to taste
preheat oven to 350.
first get a frying pan really hot and season the bass with salt and pepper
quickly sear both sides in 1/2 of the olive oil. right at the end add the tequila and let it cook off. this process should take a total of 3 min.

now take the bass out of the pan and put the rest of the olive oile in a baking dish and spread it around with a paper towel to coat the baking dish.
each pice of bass should be placed in the dish ontop of a couple of lemon and lime wheels. sprinkle the fish with the dill and taragon then top the fish with more lemon and lime wheels. bake for 12-15 min at 350.
if your on a restricted carb diet the best side dish for this is a tropical salad with spinach, spring mix, mangos, orange slices, wallnuts, strawberries, and a light low fat low carb tropical dressing. use something in a bottle for this as its easier to control macronutrients with all the label info.


----------



## tkav1980

well theres 2 things im sure your allowed to have...olive oil and vegetables. furst try toasting your rice in olive oil before you add the water. instead of water use low sodium chicken broth to cook it.
heres my favorite recipe for rice.

2 cups rice
1/2 can crushed tomatoes
1 clove garlic minced
1 shallot chopped
1 green pepper diced
1/2 jalepeno diced
1/2 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp chili powder
4 cups low sodium chicken broth
1 tbsp olive oil.
1 can sweet corn.

sautee all your veggies in olive oil in the pot your going to cook the rice in. after about 2 min add the rice and stir for another min or so. then add the corn and tomatoes, give it a good stir and add the chicken broth, then immer it until the liquit is gone. something else you can do with this is half way through cooking stir in cooked ground beef, chicken, or turkey...that makes it a meal in itself. enjoy bro.


----------



## tkav1980

*Easy crab soup*

For you guys who for the life of you cant cook here's an easy recipe for maryland crab soup!

2 lbs of canned crab meat drained
old bay to taste
4 cans of your favorite low sodium low fat vegetable soup(make sure the broth is red)
1 small can of sweet corn if the vegetable soup doesnt have corn.

mix everything in a big pot and heat, add old bat to taste probably somehwere around 2 tbsp. if its too thick add a can of crushed tomatoes, the juice will thin it out and keep the flavor!

if you need a few more carbs pour it over white or brown rice.


----------



## tkav1980

*Saki Grilled tuna*

.
get youself a nice big tuna steak

now take 1/2 cup saki
1/2 cup mirin
1 tbsp each minced garlic and ginger
all you have to do is whisk all these together in a bowl, marinate the tuna for 2 hours and grill it for 5 min on each side to make it a nice medium rare.
make sure your grill is searing hot that way the tuna wont stick even without any oil.


----------



## tkav1980

2 big tomatoes
1 clove garlic minced
1/4 onion diced
1/4 red bell pepper diced
1 lb canned crab meat
1 cup uncooked spinach
1 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp old bay
1 tbsp dijon mustard(i read the bottle theres only 5 calories 0 fat and 0 carbs)

put the olive oil in a pan, get it hot, add everything else except the mustard and sautee until the spinach is done. about 4 min.

now take the pan off the fire, let it cool for a min and fold in themustard and stuff the tomatoes with it.
bake at 350 for 10 min.


----------



## tkav1980

today were going with fajitas!

2 8 oz chicken breasts cut into strips
1 green bell pepper/ cut into strips
1 red bell pepper(the difference between the 2 is one is left on the vine longer so the red bell pepper is just fine, it has the exact nutritional value as its green counter part)
1 onion chopped (large chop)
2 tbsp fajita seasoning(every supermarket has this)
2 tbsp olive oil

in a frying pan get the oil verry hot until it starts to smoke(this keeps the chicken from sticking)
sautee the chicken until opaque.
add everything else and sautee until the chicken is cooked through(about 5-7 min.
put it on a plate and enjoy.


----------



## tkav1980

Chicken pesto with roasted pepper coulis.
Part 1
3 cups fresh basil
salt and pepper to taste
2 tbsp olive oil
1 clove garlic

Part 2
2 8 oz chicken breasts

Part 3
2 red bell pepper
salt and peper to taste
3 tbsp olive oil
1 clove garlic

ok put everything in part 1 except the oil in a blender.
start pulsing the blender as you drizzle the oil in. once it becomes a thick green paste take it out of the blender and set it aside.

repeat this process with everything in part 3 and set that aside.

on a non stick baking sheet take the pesto sauce you just made and rub it all over the chicken. bake at 350 for 25 min.
now just driszzle the red pepper sauce on top of it! this goes awesome with grilled asparagus. again realy simple
spray your frill with pam. add salt and pepper to the asparagus and grill for 2-5 min.


----------



## tkav1980

marinated grilled stripped bass with broccoli raab

1 lb broccoli raab
1 lb stripped bass
3 clove gerlic minced
1 tbsp red pepper flakes
3 tbsp olive oil
1/4 cup dry white wine
juice of 1 lemon
1 tsp tarragon
1 tsp oregano
salt and pepper to taste.

set asside the broccoli raab

put one clove of monced garlic, 1 tbsp olive oil, the wine lemon juice oregano and taragon in a bowl and whisk together.
put fish in the bowl, coat with marinade and let sit for 2 hours in the fridge.

get a pan really hot and add remaining olive oil and pepper flakes. add broccoli raab and sautee for 3 min. add remaining garlic and cook for another 3-5 min. keep warm.

get a grill verry hot. spray with pam. grill fish until flaky. baste with remaining marinade throughout cooking process.

spoon the broccoli raab into the middle of a plate in a pile. lay fish on top and enjoy!


----------



## tkav1980

MAYO YOU CAN EAT!!!!!!!!!
Whipped Mayonnaise
Ingredients:


8 ounces package fat-free cream cheese
1 hard-boiled egg yolk
1 tablespoon mustard
1 tablespoon vinegar
1 chopped shallot
Salt and pepper to taste
A handful chopped parsley
Preparation:
1. Wisk hard-boiled egg yolk until smooth.
2. Add cream cheese and other ingredients. Mix well. Slowly add the stiffly beaten egg white.
3. Blend until smooth and airy.

Yield:
4 servings

Nutritional Information:
Per serving: 88 Calories, 11 g protein, 2 g carbohydrate, 4 g fat, 157 mg calcium. Calories from fat: 40%.


Recipe #2
1 whole egg, at room temperature
1 egg yolk, at room temperature
1 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
3/4-1 cup of extra virgin olive oil
Sea salt, to taste

Directions:

Use your food processor to blend egg, egg yolk, lemon juice, Dijon mustard, and salt for around 30 seconds.

With the food processor running, add the olive oil slowly, a few drops at a time until desired consistency is reached.

This homemade mayonnaise will stay fresh for about 2 weeks in an air tight jar in the refrigerator.


----------



## tkav1980

gutsandblood said:


> my meal is chicken breast and rice. I have been eating the breast and rice seperate. but it is getting old. was thinking about chooping chicken and mixing it up with the rice and put some kind of sauce on it to make it a little more fun. any ideas? thanks



1 colve minced garlic
1/4 cup saki
1 tsp minced ginger
4 tbsp soy sauce
1/4 cup mirin
juice of one orange
zest of one orange
splenda to taste

whisk it all together over low heat.


----------



## tkav1980

HotMama3 said:


> Is there any type of pasta thats good for ya and low fat low carb? Do you have any recipes?



ok if your a pasta junkie and just have to have it at least limit it, like this

1/2 cup light italian dressing(verry low fat and store bought)
1 ny strip steak(9 oz) grilled medium and sliced thin
1/4 cup cherry tomatoes
1/2 cup uncooked broc
1/2 cup uncoked green beans
1/2 cup sliced red bell pepper
1/4  cup black olives
1 tsp Mc Cormic salad supreme seasoning
6 os cooked whole wheat pasta.
toss it all together in a big bowl and enjoy a relatively healthy cheat meal.
if you cant get the seasoning but you have a TOn of spices at home let me know and ill give you a copycat recipe i came up with that tasts exactly the same. 

for Phil hernon guys, make the dressing yourself, in those little glass shakers you get at the supermarket. but use olive oil instead of vegetable oil, throw out the pasta, and sub in whatever protien source you can have.


----------



## tkav1980

tired of the usual eggs? try this Quiche

1 (10 ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, thawed
1 bunch green onions, finely chopped (white parts only)
4 eggs, beaten
1 (16 ounce) package cottage cheese
2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Lightly grease a 9 inch pie or quiche pan.
Place spinach in a small saucepan. Cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally until soft. Drain off any remaining liquid. Stir in green onions, eggs, cottage cheese and Cheddar cheese. Pour mixture into prepared pan.
Bake uncovered in preheated oven for 45 minutes. Remove from oven and sprinkle with Romano cheese. Return to oven and bake for an additional 15 minutes, until eggs are set.


----------



## tkav1980

RONJON said:


> tkav...any ideas for a type of shake i could blend up sorta like a protein shake using the cottage cheese or milk or some kinda fruit some ice..etc. (things on the Phil diet) that would keep the fat and carbs around 25grams apiece? im stumped



this one is EASY! berries always go well with chocolate so.....
6 tbsp chocolate LBA(vanilla might work too)
2 cups of frozen(but them fresh and put them in the freezer) blueberries, strawberries, raspberries, and blackberries all mixed up, thats 2 cups total not of each.
put it in a blender and go....if its too thick slowly add water until you like the consistancy.


----------



## tkav1980

a perfect topping for any meat.
Roasted Red pepper Pesto
2 large red peppers
2 cloves garlic
olive oil
1/2 shallot

use your hands and cover the garlic and peppers in olive oil....just a thin coating.
put them in an oven pre heated to 375 until the peppers skin is charred.

pull everything out of the oven and let peppers cool to the point they can be handled. slice off stem and cut in half lengthwise.

peel the skin off.

put roasted garlic, and peppers in a blender.

add the half of a shallot.

pulse until it get to the consistancy of a paste, but while pulsing slowly add olive oile to a total of 1 tsp. taste. add salt and pepper as desired. pulse one more time, and enjoy...this freezes verry well so if you want to make a bunch just keep doubling ingredients until you have as much as you want.


----------



## tkav1980

SUSHI PIZZA

1/2 lb sushi grade salmon, or suna, or what ever your favorite is.
1 cup cooked sticky rice
3 sheets of seeweed
1 cucumber julienned
1 tbsp soy sauce
1 tbsp sirachi peper sauce
1 sliced avacado(in strips)
wasabi
soy sauce
sesami seeds
cooked lobster tail.

ok take your 3 sheets of sea weed and pot a bowl on top of them. using a sharp paring knife cut out a disk.

whisk soy with sirachi sauce set aside
carefully spread cooked rice over the seaweed sheets evenly
lay slices of your favorite raw fish on top of the rice fanning out and overlapping.
sprinkle avacado and cucumber over top.
drizzle the sauce over the veggies.
take your cooked lobster tail and clice it into medallions.
lay that on top of everything.
sprinkle with sesami seeds
use wasabi and soy as desired.


----------



## tkav1980

buffalo wings
2 lbs chicken wings
1/4 cup white wine vinnegar
1/4 cup olive oil
1 small bottle tobasco sauce
salt
seasoning salt(not plain salt...you can get it in the spice section of the supermarket

more olive oil.

toss the raw wings in olive oil and seasoning salt and pre heat your oven to 375.
bake for 15-20 min on a flat baking sheet.

whisk everything else together. you can add a dash of cayenne if its not spicy enough and if its to spicy put it in a blender and drizzle in some olive oil.
when the wings are done the skin should be nice and crispy. the skin isnt that bad for you but if you are really opposed the wings can be skinned at the beginning. toss it in the buffalo sauce and eat the crap out of them.


----------



## tkav1980

CHEESECAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!
26g carbs
13 g fat
8g protien per serving

3/4 cup(s) graham cracker crumbs
2 tablespoon(s) trans-fat free vegetable oil spread, melted
3 package(s) (8-ounce) reduced-fat cream cheese
1 cup(s) sugar or 1/2 cup splenda(changes carbs to 6 grams)
1 tablespoon(s) cornstarch
1 1/2 pint(s) fat-free sour cream
1 1/4 teaspoon(s) vanilla extract
2 large eggs
2 large egg whites

1. Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. In 9-inch springform pan, stir crumbs with spread until moistened. With hand, firmly press mixture onto bottom of pan. Bake crust 15 minutes or until deep golden. Cool 5 minutes on wire rack.
2. Meanwhile, in large bowl, with mixer on medium speed, beat cream cheese until smooth. Combine sugar and cornstarch. Slowly beat sugar mixture into cream cheese. On low speed, beat in sour cream and vanilla. Add eggs and egg whites, 1 at a time, until blended.
3. Pour batter over crust in pan. Bake cheesecake 1 hour. Edge will be set, but center will still jiggle. Turn oven off; let cheesecake remain in oven 1 hour. Transfer to wire rack. Run thin knife around edge of cheesecake to prevent cracking during cooling. Cool in pan, about 2 hours. Cover and refrigerate 4 hours or overnight. Remove side of pan to serve.


----------



## tkav1980

steak salad with wasabi ginger dressing.
steak -as much as you want. and any kind
mescaline mix(its a mix of microgrenes you can find near salad in the store)
wasabi powder
2 tbsp low sodium soy sauce
1 tsp grated garlic
1 tsp grated ginger
1/2 cup sesame oil
1/4 cup OJ
1 tsp rice wine vinnegar
shredded carrots eyeball it -as much as you want
bean sprouts - same as carrots
ok first in a blender put in garlic,ginger,soy,OJ, and vinnegar and start on low...slowly add the oil until its uniform in color should take about 30 sec
flank steak is great for this but remember for every 1/2inch of steak(thickness) only grill it for 4 min on each side....oh and stop touching the damn meat on the grill, leave it alone and turn it once)
after the steak is a nice medium rare remove it from the heat and let it sit for 5 min. now slice it into strips going against the grain.
in a big bowl toss the greens with a 1/4 of your dressing.
put them piled into the shape of a mountain on your plate.
lay the steak across the top in the fanned out and drizzle some more dressing on....enjoy.


----------



## tkav1980

Veal Saltimbocca with broccoli raab
1 lb veal medallions.
1/4 lb prousciutto
1/2 lb fresh spinach
1/4 lb thinly sliced buffalo mozzarella
1 lb broccoli raab

pound out veal to 1/8 inch thick.
salt and pepper both sides
on each of the pieces of veal place 1 piece prouscuitto a layer of spinach.fold in half . in a HOT skillet sautee on both sides in olive oil, for 2 min on each side. place in oven at 350 with a piece of mozzarella on each piece of veal. now thake your broccoli raab, mince 2 cloves of garlic and sautee it in a pan with olive oil. as it starts to cook add 1 tbsp hot pepper flakes. after the cheese is melted on the veal pull it out of the oven, plate it, and top it with the broccoli raab. enjoy!


----------



## tkav1980

food to go
3 staples that hold well in your cooler

egg salad
eggs
salt
peper
paprika
hot sauce
mustard
omega 3 mayo(sparingly)

tuna salad
this one is to easy...lol

sushi grade grilled tuna cooked rare on a salad of micro greens with this dressing.

1 tsp grated ginger
1 tsp grated garlic
1 bunch of cilantro shopped
1/2 tsp honey
1 tsp soy sauce
1/4 cup OJ
juice of 1 lemon and 1 lime
salt and pepper to taste
1 tsp red wine vinnegar
your favorite oil blended in maybe 1/2 cup ...just put it in a blender for ohh 30 sec

theres alot of flavor in that dressing so you wont need much


----------



## tkav1980

flounder rolls
you can use talipia, salmon or just about anything.

2 cups hearts of palm
4 artichoke hearts
1 julienned red pepper
large flounder filets (4)
1/2 cup diced black olives
1 tsp minced garlic
juice of 2 lemons
salt
pepper
1/4 cup olive oil.


toss everythign but the fish in a large bowl.
in the middle of each filet add the mixture from the bowl.
roll them up, maybe use a tooth pick soaked in water to hold them together.
bake in the oven at 350 on a non stick baking pan for 15 min.


----------



## tkav1980

TKAV's Veggie and chicken lasagne!

3 lbs eggplant sliced thin, (about as thick as a lasagne noodle.)
2 lbs chicken sliced verry thin and grilled with salt, pepper, and garlic) - may be substituted wiht cooked cround beef.
5 cups pasta sauce(i have a recipe for this already posted or just use your favorite brand in a jar.
2 heads of fresh broccoli chopped
3 large carrots chopped small
1 lb fresh spinach
1 large onion cliced
2 cloves garlic minced
1/4 cup fresh basil
1 QT low fat riccotta cheese
olive oil.
a foil lasagne pan.


first grease the pan lightly with olive oil.
mix all your veggies wiht the ricotta cheese
then take about 1/2 cup of pasta sauce and coat the bottom of the pan.
put down a layer of eggplant.
coat the eggplant with the cheese/veggie mixture
add a thin layer of chicken/beef
coat with sauce, and repeat this process until you have the pan full.
If you can get away with it in your diet go a head and cover the top wiht low fat mozzarella cheese, cover with plastic wrap and foil and bake at 350 for 45 min. Gentlemen you now have lasagne again.


----------



## tkav1980

Pan seared baramundi.
you can use seabass if you cant get baramundi.

Baramundi filet.
olive oil - 1 tsp
salt
pepper
1 tomatoe diced.
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/2 lb swiss chard
1 tsp minced garlic
1 cup cooked brown rice.
1 cup tomatoe water. Recipe follows.

This is verry simple and delicious.

Get a non stick pan verry hot so that when you add oil it dances in the pan.
season and sear the baramundi. about 3 min on each side.
Just before pulling it from the pan hit it with the lemon juice.
in a seperate pan sautee the swiss chard in another tsp olive oil with salt, pepper, and garlic.

Now take your brown rice and pack it into a cup and turn it upsidedown on a deep plate or a shallow bowl.

place the swiss chard on top of that.

then top that with the fish.

top the fish with the fresh tomatoes and pour pan drippings on top.

pour tomatoe water around everything.


Tomato water.

4 whole tomatoes finely diced then mashed in the boddom of a bowl.
1 tsp salt.
1/4 cup vinnegar.
put salt and vinnegar on the tomatoes then in a fine strainer or cheese cloth over a bowl.
If you use a strainer put a coffee filter in it.
let sit in fridge over night.
you will have a clear liquid that tasts like fresh tomatoes.


----------



## tkav1980

Marinated Grilled Tuna wiht brown rice and Tea broth.
2 9 OZ tuna steaks.
1/4 sup soy sauce
1 cup prepared green tea
1 tsp grated ginger
1 tsp minced garlic
2 tsp walnut oil
1 cup Bok Choy Halved length wise
1 tsp sirachi
mix 1/2 of garlic, soy, oil, ginger, and sirachia and rub tuna with it and let sit in fridge for 2 hours.
Grill tuna on high heat until medium rare. let sit
in a frying pan sautee the bok choi wiht just alittle salt and pepper and the rest of the oil no more than 3 min on high heat.

remove bok choi form pan.
add tea and the other half of the garlic, ginger, soy, and sirachi to the hot frying pan and stir on high heat for 4 min.

put brown rice on a plate, bok choi on top of rice, tuna on top of bok choi then drizzle on as much tea broth as you like.


----------



## tkav1980

Creole Braised Chicken.

4 bone in skinless chicken breasts
1 tsp gumbo file( can substitute ground Okra)
1 tsp taragon
1 tbsp Emeril's cajun seasoning( can sub chili powder)
1 diced Jalepeno
1 diced red bell pepper
1 stalk celery diced
1 diced white onion
1 diced green bell pepper
1 tbsp minced garlic
2 tbsp olive oil
1/2 tsp cumin
1 can crushed tomatoes
1 tsp paprika
1/4 cup dry white wine
salt and pepper to taste
Water to cover

sautee all veggies in olive oil in a LARGE pot, then sear chicken for 1 min in bottom bone side up. add seasoning and crushed tomatoes. cover chicken with water (2 inches above chicken.) bring pot to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 30-45 min. this is awesome on its own or you can put it over rice.


----------



## ProFIT

Going to have to give some of these a try!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hello tkav1980 Wolfgang Puck! These are killer. ....


----------



## Magnus82

Great job on the recipies!  I love to put a twist on traditional recipes and make them healthier and quick. Here are a couple of our staples.


----------



## Magnus82

Ground buffalo enchilladas

1 1/2# ground buffalo or lean burger
2 10oz cans Old E Paso red enchillada sauce
1 8oz can tomato sauce
1 packet reduced sodium taco mix
20oz Fage plain yogurt
7oz 2% milk cheddar cheese
1 medium onion diced
2 Tbs minced garlic
1 pack Mission carb balance tortilla shells (Sams Club, these rock!)

In a large skillet, brown burger and add onion, garlic, and about 1/2c water. Pepper to taste

In a sauce pan on low heat, add enchillada and tomato sauce 

In a seprate bowl, mix yogurt and cheese.  Add a couple of tablespoons of the sauce to the yogurt mixture and mix.  Put mixture in ziploc or empty wrap bag. 

In a 9x13 dish, cover bottom with sauce. Lay out shells and spoon on 1/8 meat mixture onto each shell. Now cut the corner off the yogurt mixture bag and squeeze 1/8 onto each enchillada. Roll up each one and place seam side down in dish. Pour remaining sauce over the top and cover with aluminum foil. Place in 350 preheated oven for 40 minutes. You can also make extra pans and freeze them for later. Enjoy

Stay tuned for "Beef Strogenoff"


----------



## Ironbuilt

Magnus82 said:


> Ground buffalo enchilladas
> 
> 1 1/2# ground buffalo or lean burger
> 2 10oz cans Old E Paso red enchillada sauce
> 1 8oz can tomato sauce
> 1 packet reduced sodium taco mix
> 20oz Fage plain yogurt
> 7oz 2% milk cheddar cheese
> 1 medium onion diced
> 2 Tbs minced garlic
> 1 pack Mission carb balance tortilla shells (Sams Club, these rock!)
> 
> In a large skillet, brown burger and add onion, garlic, and about 1/2c
> water. Pepper to taste
> 
> 
> In a sauce pan on low heat, add enchillada and tomato sauce
> 
> In a seprate bowl, mix yogurt and cheese.  Add a couple of
> 
> 
> tablespoons of the sauce to the yogurt mixture and mix.  Put mixture
> in ziploc or empty wrap bag.
> 
> In a 9x13 dish, cover bottom with sauce. Lay out shells and spoon on 1/8 meat mixture onto each shell. Now cut the corner off the yogurt mixture bag and squeeze 1/8 onto each enchillada. Roll up each oneand place seam side down in dish. Pour remaining sauce over the
> top and cover with aluminum foil. Place in 350 preheated oven for 40 minutes. You can also make extra pans and freeze them for later.
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for "Beef Strogenoff"



Magnus start a new post for new recipes so it's easier to find .lol. Rookie.. Ps. any healthy tamale recipes to help a brother out?  Thanks we can't give president anasci all the credit.. Lol


----------



## xman78

.


----------

